# D2 -> Problem beim Speichern.



## Scarloc. (16. Juli 2008)

Also erstmal im Vorraus Ich hab D2 und D2: LoD im Original und auch so installiert.
Nur hab ich den Ordner auf meiner Festplatte auf der ich aus welchen Gründen auch immer nichts ändern/löschen/etc kann. (Mit ein paar kleinen Ausnahmen, worunter D2 aber nicht fällt).

Ich hatte D2 ne Weile nur Single Player gezockt (nachdem ich den PC neu aufgesetzt hatte, d.h. patches waren nicht mehr da). Jetzt wollt ich gestern es mal wieder im B-Net spielen -> ging nicht da ich ja die Patch-datei nicht ändern kann. Da hab ich den Ordner kurzerhand aufn Desktop gezogen, D2 gestartet und patchen etc hat wunderbar funktioniert.
Nur wenn ich jetzt meinen alten Char (assa lvl 67) im single player spielen möchte passieren folgende Dinge:
1. einloggen geht normal
2. Immer wenn ich ein tp benutze und wieder zurück in den dungeon komme, ist die Karte wieder komplett verdeckt.
3. Nach einem normalen über Esc usw ausloggen (bei mir wars nach nem meppel run auf alptraum) um nen neuen Run zu machen, hab ich mich im Lager der Jägerinnen wieder gefunden, jedoch OHNE irgendeine Veränderun vom Run zuvor (Items, Gold, Exp, usw). Soll heißen das Spiel speichert einfach gar nichts ab..

Kann mir da irgendwer helfen?

Gruß


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2008)

also soweit ich weis ist es seist patch  soundso so das die karten bei jedem neustart neu generiert werden.


----------



## Damatar (16. Juli 2008)

hast den arodner eventel schreibgeschützt?wen ja  wieder frei geben, ansonsten die speciher ordner raus alles neuinstallen


----------



## Scarloc. (16. Juli 2008)

ne is nich schreibgeschützt, die idee hat ich auch schon.


----------



## Damatar (16. Juli 2008)

Scarloc. schrieb:


> ne is nich schreibgeschützt, die idee hat ich auch schon.


dann bleibt wohlnur die neuinstalatiom, wie gesagt sicher aber vorher die saves


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Juli 2008)

Wahrscheinlich hat D2 Probleme damit, dass du den Ordner einfach so verschoben hast und will die Savegames (darunter fallen auch die Map-Daten) in den alten Save-Ordner speichern, der ja aber nun nicht mehr existiert.
Eine Neuinstallation würde das Problem beheben, denk ich.


----------



## Dietrich (16. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat D2 Probleme damit, dass du den Ordner einfach so verschoben hast und will die Savegames (darunter fallen auch die Map-Daten) in den alten Save-Ordner speichern, der ja aber nun nicht mehr existiert.
> Eine Neuinstallation würde das Problem beheben, denk ich.



Hab vor Patch 1.12 noch mit einer anderen *hust* crack .exe gespielt. Da konnte ich den Ordner aber auch nach belieben verschieben, ohne das ich Probleme beim Speichern bekam.
Ich denke es wird / sollte daran also nicht liegen.

MfG


----------



## -bloodberry- (17. Juli 2008)

Hmm, dann hab ich keine bestimmte Lösung.
Da deine Festplatte aber scheinbar irgendwie beschädigt ist, solltest du dir auch nciht allzu große Hoffnungen machen. ;P
Mittlerweile kostet 1 GB nur noch knapp 10 Cent, du könntest dir also auch mal eine neue Festplatte gönnen.


----------



## DreiHaare (17. Juli 2008)

Für mich sieht das eher nach eingeschränkten Rechten als nach einer defekten Festplatte aus.
Also entweder spielt der TE unter Vista oder er benutzt XP mit eingeschränktem Benutzer, würde ich meinen.


----------



## Gulwar (17. Juli 2008)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Hab vor Patch 1.12 noch mit einer anderen *hust* crack .exe gespielt. Da konnte ich den Ordner aber auch nach belieben verschieben, ohne das ich Probleme beim Speichern bekam.
> Ich denke es wird / sollte daran also nicht liegen.
> 
> MfG



Es soll Leute geben, die mit einer legalen Version spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da kann es sehr wohl zu Problemen kommen wenn der Ordner verschoben wird. 
Vermutlich ist eine Neuinstallation der einfachste Weg


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (24. Juli 2008)

Falls du, TE, Vista verwendest, einfach Diablo mal als Administrator ausführen oder in den Eigenschaften das entsprechende Häckchen setzen. Dann sollte es auch funktionieren, dass Diablo was auf die Festplatte schreiben darf.


----------



## wlfbck (24. Juli 2008)

eventuell fehlen dir auch die allgemeinen rechte für's schreiben mit dem user. müsstest du mal bei den benutzerkonten gucken. aber hört sich tatsächlich mehr nach nem festplattenfehler an.

wieso das speichern des charakters nicht geht: die saves werden im d2 ordner gespeichert, heißt, wenn da nicht reingeschrieben werden kann, kannste auch nix speichern. ist übrigens auch die dupe methode im singleplayer für doofe^^ (anstatt einfach nen hero_editor zu benutzen xD)


----------

